# Headed to Aldi's to load up....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

No this is not fear-mongering. But my wife and I let our preps get down to around the 80% mark. I commented in another thread that the CDC has already stated that Ebola likely will hit the US. It can easily come in from the border. Food is beginning to go up anyway, why not top things off.

We only buy what we eat and eat what we buy. No losses there. Yes, it might take months before something like this enters our area....or maybe nothing at all. But why wait?

I remember the gun panic last year. There was no deficiency in ammo, but hoarding. Ammo prices jumped, guns could not be found and if you could find ammo.....better grab it. Gun magazines back then were $80 each...now down to $8. 

Think about it folks, gun owners in America are a minority and even less of those buy ammo on a weekly basis. Ammo is scarce. Food is a necessity. The first rumor about food and such, there will be a run and frankly I don't want to be a part of that.

I told my wife we need to freeze non-essential buying for a couple of months...such as eating out. I just bought 2 gallons of bleach....we will eventually use it. But why wait till it doubles in price or have to drive to several stores just to get a gallon?

I remember 9/11....no gas in my area for a 24 hours. I had to use my lawnmower gas to get to work.

It doesn't have to be legitimate. Just a rumor. The general population is pretty much predictable. 

I won't be caught with my pants down again. :flameproofundies:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is always good to be stocked up, especially before the coming winter.

However.. Ebola isn't an imminent threat.
It took almost 5 months before it became a big deal in small African countries.
It would take longer for it to become a big deal here.

The only real concern is people freaking.
Truckers refusing to truck.
Cashiers and other public workers refusing to show up for work etc..

And even then, only if it showed itself in multiple cases in multiple places.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good for You. Everyday is a Good Day to Stock Up.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Off topic... Thought I'd mention walmart (and I'm sure other stores too) sells a bottle of bleach tablets for about 2.50.. Very easy to store and use for those Keeping bleach on hand with limited space


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

chickenista said:


> I don't think you are looking at this quite right here chickenista. The outbreaks in small African countries was that just because the countries were small.
> They don't have people going from one village to others the way we have people flying from coast to coast in a matter of hours.
> If we have a small outbreak here it will spread a thousand times faster here than over there.
> The only way to stop an epidemic like that will be for everyone to freeze where they are. don't get within feet of anyone that you haven't already been close to and try to keep a safe distance even then.
> ...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ebola isn't just IN the small villages this time.
It is also in major cities.
Conkary has about 2 million people.
It reached Conkary in April and so far they have had 124 confirmed cases.
That's not too bad.
124 out of 2 million people.

There is hope that we could make it.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I use the bleach tabs all the time; definitely a good thing. Liquid bleach is said to have a storage limit. Can't remember where I read the post on that. We've been known to take the ends of the chlorine tabs in our pool floater and make "bleach". 

Aldi is a great store for stocking up. Fella in front of us the other day had $200+ when he checked out. Flats of fruits and vegetables....a prepper? We were about set to get another cart but decided to make another trip for more canned goods like the chicken and lots more fruit. Butter at $2.99# sure beats Walmart's $4.48!!!!

Ebola isn't anything I'm going to spend too much time worrying about. More pressing/relevant is the country's precarious financial situation and the rising costs of everything.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Ebola here will be a nightmare......just think about it. When they brought the missionaries home they said there were 4 hospitals in the US with the isolation units to handle them......4. So if this does hit the local hospitals are going to be absolutely overwhelmed. Sure the May have an ICU and be able to somewhat isolate a few ...but not on a pandemic level. You think for a moment people won't panic? You think there won't be rioting demanding the govt "take care" of everyone? Ebola scares the day lights outta me. Doesn't help that I am maybe 15 minutes away from Charlotte. Some missionaries that have been exposed are either there or being brought in for quarantine........all it takes is one little slip and it's loose here. 
So I am preparing as never before. If it gets loose we will be on complete lockdown...


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

They are now hinting that Ebola can, in some cases, be transmitted airborne. Quite the opposite of the initial reports. Sani-tabs are also a good alternative to the bleach, as they are specifically for bacteria.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

FarmChix said:


> They are now hinting that Ebola can, in some cases, be transmitted airborne. Quite the opposite of the initial reports. Sani-tabs are also a good alternative to the bleach, as they are specifically for bacteria.


 
Ebola is a virus.
And yes.. it transmits in bodily fluids.. even if they have been sneezed out into a million microdrops.
It can live on door knobs etc.. just as the flu virus does.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

chickenista said:


> Ebola is a virus.
> And yes.. it transmits in bodily fluids.. even if they have been sneezed out into a million microdrops.
> It can live on door knobs etc.. just as the flu virus does.


http://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2012/11/interspecies-airborne-transmission-of-ebola.html

Yes, my mistake in verbage. It is a virus. Article above outlines and supports my statement.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It brings to mind the people that let their dogs roam free in the country.
They let Fido out, he kills a bunch of chickens and they let him in to lick little Tommy's face.
Shudder.

Now think of Fido during an outbreak.
Shudder shudder shudder.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

beaglebiz said:


> Off topic... Thought I'd mention walmart (and I'm sure other stores too) sells a bottle of bleach tablets for about 2.50.. Very easy to store and use for those Keeping bleach on hand with limited space


I've never heard of bleach tablets. Will have to look for them now. Thanks


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I am planning a "stocking up" trip later this week. I've heard of bleach tablets but never looked in to them. I added them to my shopping list. Our sewers are known to back up....so being able to make bleach would be great.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleach tablets are used in pools, they are highly concentrated and are NOT SAFE for drinking water.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

For those that use bleach/sani tabs to make bleach, what is the ratio and how do you determine strength? I'm not familar with them at all.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The ones I plan to pick up are in the laundry isle, not the pool isle. I'm hoping there are some good directions on the back. I'd like to make "laundry bleach" out of them.....I know how to use that stuff.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm planning on picking some of the stuff up myself, have a note to look for 78% Calcium Hypochlorite crystals or tablets. You have to weigh or measure correctly into water, then have essentially clorox, which you can dilute further for various applications. I figure to try to make sure there aren't "added ingredients" like for lemon scent or whatever, particularly if I'm thinking about drinking water purification uses. For spraying clothes down, skin disinfectant, uses like that, perhaps the odd merchandising extra ingredients wouldn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok,I bought the Evolve Bleach tablets 32-ct (thanks to the op) at Walmart today for $2.97 a bottle..

1-tablet to 1-gallon of water...hope this helps!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes it does. I'm going to Walmart tomorrow so I've added Evolve Bleach tablets to my list. Thanks.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

An Evolve Bleach tablet does not make a gallon of bleach, it makes a gallon of cleaning solution. Example, for laundry, you add one tablet to the load. If a tablet made a gallon of bleach, you certainly wouldn't put a gallon of bleach in one load of laundry. Still a good way to store some bleach.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a reminder, if you don't have time (or the inclination) to go stock up on the bleach tablets and other things, you can order from walmart.com, they have the same price, sometimes cheaper than the local store and free shipping for orders totaling $50. I ordered some of the Evolve bleach tablets, rice, TP, OTC meds, etc Wednesday and it was all on the porch roughly 24 hours later, and I didn't have to deal with the walmartians!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I did some walmart.com price checking before doing my big stock up shopping (may have been a big stocking up trip for me, but was still less then $200, lol). We have found the online price for somethings are MUCH better then the store price - and they won't price match with themselves. There are a few items I'm going to order that way....I'll be adding bleach tablets to that order as well, to help me get to the $50. Non-latex disposable gloves are much cheaper online then in my store. We just finished a box, so I want to get 2-3 more to replace it. With all the "pandemic" talk these past few years, I thought maybe I should have a bit more on hand. For as little space as they take up and as cheap as they are it's worth it. Out cat food's the same price online then in the store....but they bring it to my door


----------

